# Here Is The Cwc I Inherited



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell me more about it please? Apart from 'It's a watch' 

Thank you



















If you need more pics, just holler!!

TIA


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Well, it;s a G10. It looks like it is one of the ones sold in the civilian market by Silvermans. The civilian models are exactly the same as the military ones, just not issued.

Here is my issued example. Note the SN and date stamped at the bottom.










Later,

William


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Purchased from 'Silvermans' and with W10 stamp on it which signifies Army.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you. Does look old and abused. How do I work out year of manufacture? Or can't you?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The first 4 digits = The amount issued.

06 = Year of issue.

But I would not know when the watch was actually made.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

So as mine wasnt issued then we have neither of those bits of info to go on.


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry jmm, have to disagree. First four digits are Serial No of watch. Last two are year of issue.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

is there a thread anywhere that explains the issue numbers etc? Also - how do you know this is a silvermans? is it because of the water resistant details on the caseback?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Correction.

What I meant to say is that the 4 digits before the year of issue, in this case 06 shows the amount issued.

I must be having a blonde moment. This watch is actually issued and not purchased from 'SILVERMANS' as previously stated, the issue number and year numbers have been stamped on at a later.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jmm1 said:


> Correction.
> 
> What I meant to say is that the 4 digits before the year of issue, in this case 06 shows the amount issued.
> 
> I must be having a blonde moment. This watch is actually issued and not purchased from 'SILVERMANS' as previously stated, the issue number and year numbers have been stamped on at a later.


Just to clarify: The case back in my post is of my issued example, just to show the difference between a commercial Silvermans model (the OP's watch) and one that has been issued.

Anyway, there is no effective means of pinning down a date on a civilian model, due to lack of SN and date stamping. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

sparrow said:


> is there a thread anywhere that explains the issue numbers etc? Also - how do you know this is a silvermans? is it because of the water resistant details on the caseback?


Silvermans is the only retailer of genuine G10s. The rest are Asian in origin.

Here are some photos of a CWC along side an Asian copy.




























BTW, I don't have a pic, but the copy does not have a battery hatch.

Later,

William

P.S. - Have a look through this thread and it should give you some insight into the numbering: MOD codes on watches...


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > is there a thread anywhere that explains the issue numbers etc? Also - how do you know this is a silvermans? is it because of the water resistant details on the caseback?
> ...


OK - perhaps my question was not focused enough - how do you know ones sold by silvermans direct to civilians and how do you know those that were military issued? Or does silvermans supply the forces direct and that's where all CWCs come from?

...i do love seeing the fake CWCs too, quite funny when you take a look through ebay sometimes :lol:

EDIT: btw - something that might be useful for members / future reference - there's quite a good guide on how to spot fake CWCs here


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

sparrow said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > sparrow said:
> ...


As I understand it, Silvermans own CWC. When they have a MoD contract, they make a bunch for themselves to sell. The MoD require a serial number and year stamping for clerical purposes. Silvermans do not stamp these numbers on theirs, thus there is no conflict with the MoD contracts or question of whether Silvermans watches are new. 

Later,

William


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

jmm1 said:


> The first 4 digits = The amount issued.
> 
> 06 = Year of issue.
> 
> But I would not know when the watch was actually made.





Scouse said:


> Sorry jmm, have to disagree. First four digits are Serial No of watch. Last two are year of issue.


Sorry guys but I have to disagree with both of you. According to the DEF STAN 66-4 (PART 4)

The back of the case shall be depth-engraved with the following:

a. The Govenment mark consisting of a broad arrow measuring 3mm in height.

b. The NATO stock number 6645-99-961-4045 measuring 1mm in height.

c. The serial number and year of manufacture measuring 2.0mm in height, together with any other information which may be required by the Purchasing Authority

So, the last 2 digits indicate the year of manufacture, not the year of issue.

Kind regards

Dave


----------

